# Happy Birthday Mr. Bobbitt



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Aug 2005)

Have a good one.......


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Aug 2005)

HB Fearless Leader!


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Aug 2005)

hey hey!!

Happy birthday her commandante!!

dileas

tess


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Aug 2005)

Thanks guys! I'll raise a jar for you all.


----------



## paracowboy (2 Aug 2005)

man, you're *OLD*!


----------



## swanita (2 Aug 2005)

Happy birthday!!! Have lots of cake, cake rocks


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (2 Aug 2005)

Have a good day Mike!


----------



## Drummy (2 Aug 2005)

All the best to ya BossMan, and many more.    

Drummy


----------



## Shadowhawk (2 Aug 2005)

Cheers Mike ... have a good one.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (2 Aug 2005)

Happy birthday Mike!

 ;D


----------



## Burrows (2 Aug 2005)

Happy Birthday Mike.


----------



## Jungle (2 Aug 2005)

Have a good one, Mike !!!


----------



## jo-dionne (2 Aug 2005)

Happy birthday Mr. Bobbitt!

Sincerely,
DIONNE, J
Quebec City


----------



## Britney Spears (3 Aug 2005)

Three cheers for our dear leader!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Aug 2005)

Now I thought I said no photographers at the party! (Or is that Party...?)


----------



## muskrat89 (3 Aug 2005)

Feliz cumpleanos, jefe


----------



## Gouki (3 Aug 2005)

Happy birthday, and well done on one hell of a site!


----------



## Spr.Earl (3 Aug 2005)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Feliz cumpleanos, jefe


A belated Mi Jefe,
What 21?
Are I still 31 

Thanks Mike, for a good forum for those who have no voice ,even though we have our ding dongs,where those of can discuss and pass on what we have learnt to those who may come after us.

A prezzy in the mail kido.


----------



## larry Strong (3 Aug 2005)

Happy B-Day Mike


----------

